# iPad et Boxee Box



## TRN (5 Janvier 2012)

bonjour a tous

SAvez vous si a partir de mon iPad je peux voir ce qu'il y a sur ma Boxee Box ?

Par exemple, ma boxee box a une carte SD  et un DD dur avec plein de video

je voudrais dans mon lit, avec mon ipad voir les vidoes

merci de votre aide


----------

